# UK TV channels and Internet in countryside near Tavira



## SGibson (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi, can anyone explain in simple terms what our options might be for UK tv channels and Internet? We have a villa in Fojo near Tavira. it is about 10 minutes outside of the town in the countryside. We don't have a landline. We are renting for the summer season for the first time this year and several people have asked for Internet and UK TV channels. This is something we want to go ahead and install, but are totally confused as to the easiest option!

Does anyone live around the Tavira area and know someone we can speak to about this? We were looking at the possibility of Internet via satellite and then using a NowTV box for the tele?

Any help is much appreciated. We are coming out to Tavira next month and would like to get the ball rolling, preferably without having to go with a landline option which we fear could take ages to sort out...

Thanks

Sarah


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Sarah,
This subject has been covered in several previous threads. Please use the search facility and you will find loads of information.
tap on SEARCH
type in you SUBJECT request
Choose PORTUGAL FORUM 
SEARCH and you will get several links


----------

